# Pork Butts on sale Winn Dixie. .99c.



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 4, 2020)

Gf just informed me we are headed to Winn Dixie for a few good butts. Gotta love a lady who knows her way to my heart!    
great deal on butts from the 3.99-4.99/lb I’ve seen locally.

Wasn’t sure where to put this.


----------



## dan vanhamme (Jul 4, 2020)

thats from winn dixie 2 pack of butts for 15 bucks


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 4, 2020)

That’s a freezer stocking price for sure


----------

